# My Reptile YouTube Channel



## *misskerrimoo* (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello!
I posted this when I first joined & didn't know you had to have 100 posts under your belt... So, I just realized I finally have enough to post here!  

This is about my YouTube channel... I have quite a few special needs children (some call them "pets").... & I'm making videos of all my reptiles, & other babies, telling their story of survival & such...! & its still a work in progress, but I would love for yall to check my videos out! If you have a channel there, follow me, subscribe, or whatever its called, & I'd be happy to do the sake for you!  

PLEASE DO CHECK IT OUT! THESE BABIES NEED THEIR STORIES HEARD! 

http://www.YouTube.com/user/misskerrimoo

Thanks for reading... & remember, new videos will be added every few days. 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Veiled Chameleon (Ziggy (Special needs))


----------

